

The Dark Side of Emotional Intelligence - nkvl
http://theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/01/the-dark-side-of-emotional-intelligence/282720/

======
purereason
Reading "However, in jobs that involved fewer emotional demands, the results
reversed. The more emotionally intelligent employees were, the lower their job
performance." \- I think that's a good example for seeing that not everything
in should be about work :) My sense is that folks with higher EQ in those
kinds of jobs, even if they don't perform as well as others, still enjoy and
live life to a greater extent. Sadly, my EQ is pretty average, so this is
really my way of saying that from my experience people with higher EQ we're
more successful (or least happier) because of their ability to relate to
others, and gain if not additional money or financial success, at least
friendship and better relationships. Just my two cents.

------
sharemywin
wonder how this is different that people skills? Guess more analytics about
it. Also, IQs don't change much over a persona lifetime but it sounds like you
can train EQ.

